# Problem mit einen laptop



## cerbep (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo leser/in!

Ich habe im internet ein mobile prozessor versteigert und ist in i7 720qm. Ich habe ein laptop acer aspire 7745G model: 484G50mks um i7 upgraden. Die serie ist i5 intel. Als ich zusammen baute von i7 720, ist alles geprüft nach socket passung,  intel chipsatz und alles befestigt. Aber der geht nicht an und hab den F2 im bios nach graphic  mode ausgeschaltet. Ging auch nicht. Auf aktuelle bios ist auch drauf, ging mit i7 auch nicht. Der ebayer sagt das funktion fähig. Zweifel hin u her ob ich pc spezialist wegschaffen oder der prozessor am arsch. 
Dazu ne frage, wird von laptop bei beim upgragen was gemacht werden.,  Oder ist nur der cpu alles allein macht[ " treiber automatische erkennbar"] 
Daten zu laptop

: socket rpga 989
: chipsatz hm55
: 4gb ram 1333mhz
: bios 1.14 ( vorher war 1.08) 
: i5 480m 
: ati 1gb und ein intel grahic.
( wird bei ati ahf spiel an u auf intel wird in desktop bearbeitet oder schalrfunktion.

Ps: aufeine grafik auszuschalten geht es nicht. Auf ati oder auf intel aus zu machen geht es nicht.


----------



## SESOFRED (6. Juni 2011)

Sag mal hast Du dir den Text überhaubt mal durchgelesen??
Ich würde Dir ja gerne helfen aber ich verstehe leider nur BAHNHOF!

mfg


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. Juni 2011)

vermutung:
du hast eine bga1288 socket cpu (G/rPGA 989) gegen eine socket g1  (G1/rPGA 988A) cpu ersetzt und überflüssige pins macht dir nun probleme  da anscheinend nicht alle motherboards den einsatz von rPGA 988A cpus in  rPGA 989 unterstützen.
 siehe i5-480m vs i7-720qm unterschiede.

wie man das testen soll, ka würde kontakt mit acer support empfehlen ....

wikipedia sagt dazu:
(there are Socket G/rPGA 989 sockets that can take Socket G1/rPGA 988A or Socket G2/rPGA 988B packaged processors)
'can take' bedeutet nicht das sie es unterstützen müssen ....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Juni 2011)

Kannst das mal in *verständlicher *Sprache schreiben 
Zur Not auch Englisch - aber die obige Sprache ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## cerbep (6. Juni 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:
			
		

> vermutung:
> du hast eine bga1288 socket cpu (G/rPGA 989) gegen eine socket g1  (G1/rPGA 988A) cpu ersetzt und überflüssige pins macht dir nun probleme  da anscheinend nicht alle motherboards den einsatz von rPGA 988A cpus in  rPGA 989 unterstützen.
> siehe i5-480m vs i7-720qm unterschiede.
> 
> ...



Aber! Im cpu-z stand das socket rpga989 ist. Über acer support habe ich nach gefragt. 
Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Das / die von Ihnen gesuchte(n) Teil(e) kann ich wie folgt anbieten:

Bezeichnung: ACER CPU I7-720QM 1 6G/988P      
Artikel Nr.:     KC.72001.QMP     
Preis netto:    511,29€      
Lieferzeit :      ca. 14 Tage

Was meinst du damit? In in andere art der prozessor????!!!??


----------



## Eol_Ruin (6. Juni 2011)

Also hast du die CPU schon oder kaufst du sie erst 

Und BITTE schreib halbwegs korrektes DEUTSCH oder ENGLISCH sofern du einer dieser Sprachen mächtig bist 
Ich bin normalerweise keiner der auf eine perfekte Rechtschreibung steht - aber man sollte den Sinn schon verstehen können.

Sollte es dir - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht möglich sein korrekt zu schreiben dann frag bitte einen Kumpel.
Denn dann können wir dir auch besser helfen.


----------

